# Going on a 24 hour drive and I have a small weird error



## violentce (Apr 2, 2014)

When I am hit 2000rpm my car starts losing power for a millionth of a second and then regains power, i have to bring it out of 2k rpm and then it works fine. any idea what this could be? 1999 altima 

rpm gauge does not move but it feels like tranny is slipping. but others have said since rpm gauge isnt moving up and down sporadically its not tranny. any insight by anyone?


----------

